# Quick Connectors / Backyard Pool...



## NorPlan (May 18, 2014)

:hide:I decided to go with Quick Connectors for the Backyard Pool...Of the total of 5 in use only 1 is still leaking..It just happens to be on the hose from the Pump to the Filter, right at the pump end..I tried moving the clamp up to tighten down over the grooved part of the neck, still dripping..Would an added clamp do the trick ?? Or am I missing something ??  Believe it or not when I turn the pump off wipe the connection off and let things dry in the sun, it doesn't leak..:help:


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 19, 2014)

Are you sure you don't have a cracked or split hose?


----------



## NorPlan (May 24, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Are you sure you don't have a cracked or split hose?




  To avoid Cracked or Split Hose the Objective was going with Quick Connectors, kinda like a one time deal .. Just screw on the Hoses at the start of the season rather than slowly shortening the hose because I had to split the end to get the hose off the Pump or Filter in the Fall...Had thought of putting some Heat on the hose around the clamp but Mother Nature gave me a couple good days of Direct Sunlight on the Pump & Filter..All is Good...Cheers..:beer:


----------



## Wuzzat? (May 24, 2014)

NorPlan said:


> Of the total of 5 in use only 1 is still leaking..


A 20% failure rate is pretty bad.  With this high of a rate it must be due to external factors: your particular application or something you are doing.  

Try teflon tape underneath, another clamp, a tighter clamp or epoxy.  

For a quick fix do all at once but to find the problem do one at a time and see.

For more specific help please post a link to this product.

From your last post seems like the hoses were not pliable enough which should be fixed by a gasket or some sealant that remains flexible.


----------



## slownsteady (May 24, 2014)

> From your last post seems like the hoses were not pliable enough which should be fixed by a gasket or some sealant that remains flexible.



Always soak the end of the hose in hot water before pushing the fitting in. Makes it much more pliable.


----------



## Wuzzat? (May 25, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Always soak the end of the hose in hot water before pushing the fitting in. Makes it much more pliable.


Do the fitting instructions say this?  I'm not sure the average Harry Homeowner would know to do this.


----------



## NorPlan (May 25, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Do the fitting instructions say this?  I'm not sure the average Harry Homeowner would know to do this.




:trophy:  Before Mother Nature gave me the Couple Days of Direct Sunlight, had thought of Sneaking out of the House with the Wife's Hair Dryer. .. Definitely the Hoses are not really Pliable Enough...Things are Running Smoothly , can't find the Thermostat yet so don't know the Pool Water Temp..  . Cheers Thanks


----------



## slownsteady (May 25, 2014)

> Do the fitting instructions say this? I'm not sure the average Harry Homeowner would know to do this.



That's why we're here.


----------



## Wuzzat? (May 26, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> That's why we're here.


I just do it for the big bucks this place pays me. . .


----------

